# Just Bought Honda HS928TA - a few questions



## DonDavis (Nov 20, 2014)

OK, so I just bought my first snow blower, and based upon opinions around here and elsewhere I decided to go for a quality item that I can depend upon. I really don't want to be performing repairs outside when it is -20.

This is a 28" wide Honda 2 stage with tracks - for those who know even less than I do.

I won't get to use this machine for a week or two - until we get a decent amount of snow (S Michigan). I'll be using it on an uneven gravel drive that is about 300 feet long.

I got the tracked version because you can set it to 'high' when on uneven surfaces - a big plus in my case because I don't want the front of the machine fouling on the ground.

The last hundred feet or so of this drive is prone to drifting shut, typically about 3 feet+ deep, and I do get some substantial plough mounds at the end.

So, with this task in mind, I have a couple of questions.

The machine has two skid shoes located at the rear of the auger housing. There are holes near the front of the housing to mount skid shoes there if preferred. I've no idea what I prefer - given my intended use should I:

a) Mount skid shoes in both locations
b) Mount the skid shoes up front
c) Invest in some of those skid shoes with the rollers built in
d) Leave set up as it came from the factory

My other question is that I note that a drift breaking bar kit is available to mount up front. Given that I am likely to encounter some substantial drifts over the course of the winter, how effective is this device - is it worth getting and are there any disadvantages to having it on there ?

Thanks in advance for any help and advise.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Drift breakers are a beneficial accessory to have...when you have the adequate amount of snowfall for them to be useful. If you happen to have access to the right tools for metal working, I'd recommend you just make your own set of breakers instead of paying for them. Of course they won't be as perfect, but you'll save yourself a few coins


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I built my own drift cutters out of 2" wide by 1/4" aluminum bar stock. They come about 12" off the top corner of the bucket. As far as the skid shoes, mine came with 4 stock. 2 side, 2 rear. Hope this helps.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello don. welcome to *SBF* and congrats from another michigander


----------



## bdog (Nov 14, 2014)

I've used my 928TC once and have found that the stock shoes rear-mounted are not that great on bare pavement, especially if it's aged and the aggregate is more exposed. I like to keep my drive and walks cleared to bare pavement, so to me, having slippery skid shoes was called for. I've placed an order for Robalon ones and should have them next week.

As for placement, my plan for the new shoes is to replace the rear ones with Robalon, set to factory spec, and then move the stock ones to the front and leave them a bit higher, just to protect the auger housing. That all said, with you being on gravel, you might find things work just fine as they are.

Also, there are quite a few people who have made shoes from HDPE cutting boards, and if you're up for some DIY you may be able to make something that works well for your specific conditions.

B


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## DonDavis (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for the input thus far. After posting I did what I should have done to start with - a little research on these forums. Seems like what I need are some armor skids to go on the front - from what I see they well help me traverse smoothly over the humps and hollows of my drive and the surrounding grassy areas (that I would also like to clear for access to sheds and the like). The Honda will probably outlast me.

I think it should be easy to make some drift breakers. Will see how I do without them first.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

The front mounted shoes are supposed to be better for gravel/crushed stone driveways. Drift cutters work and you'll definitely get use out of them with drifts that high. There is also a bucket extension available for that machine. It doesn't look like Honda sells them in North America but they seem to be available in the aftermarket if you look hard enough.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

#1 Honda Snowblower Snow Thrower Parts Canada is a Canadian site that has bucket extensions.


----------



## DonDavis (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I note on the Canadian parts site they do not list the extension for the 928 - but they do list one for the 828 - are they interchangeable ?


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes they are, both 28" wide.


----------



## DonDavis (Nov 20, 2014)

Ah yes, I realized that but did not know if there were geometrical differences between the housings that would preclude mounting an 828 extender on a 928


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Don


----------



## DonDavis (Nov 20, 2014)

All I need now is some snow to give this thing a good workout


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Be careful what you wish for 
.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Don, What part of S Michigan? We live a little south of GR and got 2 feet since Sunday night. Today was first day of school for the kids this week.


----------



## DonDavis (Nov 20, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Be careful what you wish for
> .


Those people are very robust shoveling out that car BUT what is the point - even if they free the car there is nowhere to go.


----------



## spowers (Dec 4, 2012)

Move the skids to the front. Will prevent digging into the stones as well as act as a mini-bumper to protect the front housing if you get too close to an object. Just forget the rear skid points are even there. Not one of Honda's better ideas!


----------



## DonDavis (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah, I ordered some of those super size Armorskids. Not a bad price and they are supposed to be real good on gravel and uneven surfaces. I will leave the rear ones where they are and put the Armorskids up front. 

If I can rig up some kind of extension or drift breaker then I should be ready for anything - and avoid a heart attack (at risk of frostbite)


----------

